# Volkl 5 Star or Allstar - Sizing



## Ray (Jan 24, 2006)

I need to buy new skis and I am thinking to go with either Volkl 5 Star of Allstar. I presently have the old type of skies, strait skis, 2 m and I have really big problems with sizing these new skis. 

I am 6.2, 200 lb and consider myself an expert skier. I ski aggressively in all type of snow, condition.

I do not know if I should go with a 175 or 182 and I do not have time to test any of these skis, I have to buy them before this weekend.

Please, help!

Any other suggestions, for other skis in the same category will be appreciated


----------



## Terry (Jan 25, 2006)

I am 5'11 and 220 lbs ( I know- to much beer) and ski on supersport 6 stars at 168 length. All the guys I ski with that have supersports ski them short. Mostly 168s. :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2006)

> I do not know if I should go with a 175 or 182 and I do not have time to test any of these skis, I have to buy them before this weekend.


BIG mistake.  can not advise enough against your current course of action.  you could go either way on the sizing, you could be about to make a big mistake and the advice of other people can not substitute first hand experience.  don't mean to seem harsh, but it's the truth.

by the way, a previous review here on alpine zone indicated there is a HUGE difference between the allstar and the supersports.  also, there is a big difference between the various supersport models, also a big difference from year to year if you are buying an older model off ebay.  have you ever tried any of these skis?


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2006)

No, I have not tried any of these skis, I know that's the best way to do it. 

I will not have time to test any and I am looking at 10 days of ski in the next month, 3 on the East Coast and 7 on the West Coast (Alta). I really have to buy new skis!

Again, any help with suggestions will be appreciated.
[/quote]


----------



## valleygrlvt (Jan 25, 2006)

I have some I will sell ya!!!  

I would go shorter rather than longer. I am 5'8" and weigh less than you and I am comfortable on the 168. I can and have skied the 175 just fine. For your weight I think you could power through to the 175 (not just a plug b/c I am selling some   ). 

Having never tried them before I don't think the length is the issue. Is this the right ski for you? What are you on now?


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2006)

I am on really old skis, 2m long, strait skis.

Are these the right skis for me? I hope so, as I said I consider myself an advanced skier, have skied since 4, now being 33. I ski aggressively so I need something that I will not be disappointed with - I waited a long time to buy skies, and yes, I did not do my homework. That's way I am here, because I am confused with these new skies.

Thanks.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 25, 2006)

not to muddy the waters any more, but if you're looking for a ski that will really play nice out west and here, and you want Volkl, you may want to look at the Unlimited series, probably the AC4.  If you want something for here, and don't care as much about having a more suitable ski for the west, I'd suggest the All-Star (was the 6-Star last year).  I'm assuming the other ski you are talking about is the Superspeed, since Volkl doesn't have one called the Superstar.  I've only seen one person on a pair of Superspeeds.  You can't swing a dead cat without hitting someone on a pair of 6-Stars/All-Stars around here.


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry, I meant 5 Star - It was too late last night


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 25, 2006)

valleygrlvt said:
			
		

> I have some I will sell ya!!!



168 5 Stars?  Hmmmmm.  Send me a PM if you're serious.


----------

